# انظمه الاطفاء بالفوم



## عمر_عسكر (12 أبريل 2009)

من احد انظمه الاطفاء باستخدام الفوم النظام الاوتوماتيك 
هذا الى جانب النظام اليدوى والذى يعتمد على استخدام سيارات الاطفاء​ 
والسؤال الذى نطرحه هل الكود يلزم بضروره استخدام نظام معين ام يكفى تواجد اى نظام اطفاء صالح للاستخدام؟
بمعنى اخر هل الكود يلزم باستخدام النظام الاوتوماتيكى فى الاطفاء؟
تحياتى وشكرى لمن يساهم معى ف الاجابه على هذا التساؤل
اخوكم فى الله كيميائى / عمر عسكر​


----------



## sayed00 (12 أبريل 2009)

اخى عمر

يمكنك الرجوع الى كود nfpa الخاص بالفوم

اعتقد ان الموضوع يتوقف على ما هو الذى سوف يحمى (بمعنى ما هى نوعية المواد المخزنة فى تنكات تريد حمايتها)

و لكن ارجع الى الستندرد افضل


----------



## اسامةعباس (13 أبريل 2009)

اذا كان الكلام عن مستودعات أو صهاريج تخزين مواد بترولية فإن الاجابه ستجدها في الكود nfpa 30 تحديد فهو المختص بحماية عمليات تخزين وتداول المواد سريعة الاشتعال.
وحسب ذاكرتي فإن خزانات السقف العائم استخدام نظام فوم اتوماتيكي هو إلزامي وليس اختياري. 
اسف لعدم الاجابة تفصيا الوقت لا يسعف لتصفح الكود واستخراج الاجابة بشكل محدد.


----------



## جمال سعدالله (14 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي وشكري لجميع العاملين على الجهد المبذول فى مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه وكنت بحاجه الى موضوع تصميم رشاشات المياة الخاصة بمكافحة الحريق كجدول شامل وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## عمر_عسكر (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل / اسامه احمد عباس مدنى 
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم وردكم .وكم كنت سعيدا بمقابلتكم فى هذا المنتدى ولقد تصفحت الجزء 30 و 11 من ال nfpa ولم اجد ما يلزم بل وجدت انه فى حاله استخدام الانظمه الاوتوماتيكيه فانه يجب ان تكون هناك وسيله لتشغيلها يدويا 

. ارجو مساعدتكم فى الاجابه

. اطيب تحياتى لاستاذى والد سيادتكم المهندس/ احمد عباس


----------



## عمر_عسكر (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل/ sayedoo

المواد المخزنه مواد بتروليه ( خام ومنتجاته)
وشكرا على ردكم 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 أبريل 2009)

عمر_عسكر قال:


> الاخ الفاضل / اسامه احمد عباس مدنى
> اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم وردكم .وكم كنت سعيدا بمقابلتكم فى هذا المنتدى ولقد تصفحت الجزء 30 و 11 من ال nfpa ولم اجد ما يلزم بل وجدت انه فى حاله استخدام الانظمه الاوتوماتيكيه فانه يجب ان تكون هناك وسيله لتشغيلها يدويا
> 
> . ارجو مساعدتكم فى الاجابه
> ...



الاخ الأكبر المهندس/ عمر انا ايضا سعيد فقد تصورت في البداية المسألة تشابه اسماء، وسلامك بالطبع سيصل ان شاء الله وسأحاول جاهدا التوصل لاجابة لاستفسار سيادتكم .


----------

